# [SOLVED] Xorg Ati Radeon Mobility u1 (IGP 320m) problem

## Morf99

Hi

I've been trying to get gentoo up and running for a while but I seemed to have snagged on trying to setup X. I have trawled a lot of sites and guides looking for a solution to my problem but I think it might be quite deep-rooted in something I have no doubtadly done wrong.

I have been mainly following the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers to get my card up and running but trying to run Xorg -configure I get stopped by the error

```
List of drivers:

                            fglrx

No devices to configure. Configuration failed
```

I can only think that it's something of a kernel compile option problem but I have tried every combo I can possibly find and recompiled (integrated and modularised). I'm not saying it's beyond the realms of possibility that this is not the problem I just seem to have tried quite a number to no avail.

If I run dmesg|grep fglrx I get

```

fglrx: module licence 'Proprierart. (C) 2002 - ATI technologies ...' taints kernel

[fglrx]Maximum main memory use for locked dma buffers: 862 MBytes

[fglrx]ASYNCIO init succeed!

[fglrx]PAT is enabled succesfully!

[fglrx]:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed. 
```

If I try to use xorgconfig I run through it all to the point where I was able to run X under the live CD but when I xstart I get told

```
(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)

fatal server error:

no screens found
```

I'm not sure what else I should add for now as I seem to be going round in circles for hours now unable to start configure X further.

I'm thinking you might need my /etc/X11/xorg.conf please say if you do I'll post asap but I didn't want to spam the post with what is a very early file with only the changes from the example being the ones made by aticonfig --initial.

 I'm a little bit stumped as to why it won't even allow me to run X -configure which makes me think I've perhaps compiled wrong after all or missed a step somewhere :<

I also nearly forgot to mention that when recompiling the kernel I got a message saying that fglrx needed some Unknown symbols like kmap, I'll update in a min.

Any help anyone can give so I can stop banging my head against this wall would be great  :Confused: 

Edit: If I run modprobe fglrx I get told the 

```
Error inserting fglrx (liub/modules/.....) Opeartion no permitted.
```

Last edited by Morf99 on Sun May 25, 2008 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyrillic

One of my laptops has the same (IGP320) video card, so I think I can help.

First of all, the IGP320 is an r1xx series Radeon, and the fglrx driver only supports r3xx and newer Radeons.

Second, the fglrx driver sux, so you will be much happier with the open source radeon driver anyway.

You should have this in your /etc/make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 
```

Then switch drivers like this

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11

# emerge -C ati-drivers

# emerge xf86-video-ati 
```

You may need to manually remove the fglrx kernel module

```
# find /lib/modules/ -name fglrx.ko -delete 
```

Then setup the kernel part like this

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

      <M>   ATI Radeon 
```

----------

## Morf99

Wow, worked first time! Those are some really great instructions cyrillic, really well laid out and exactly what I needed. I really appriciate the time you spent to help me sort it out. I thought I'd serched everywhere trying to find instructions for my card but never saw anything suggesting those drivers but boom, working spot on.

Thanks also for the info about the fglrx drivers I didn't really get that my card was of the r1xx series and maybe something I should have looked into more.

But thanks once again I was really starting to wonder if I could ever get it to work, you're a star   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuitari

i have same problem and similar video cards igp345

can you post me also the xorg.conf and the kernel modules to load please?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> i have same problem and similar video cards igp345 

 

As long as your video card is also an ATI, it should work with the same instructions I gave Morf99.

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> can you post me also the xorg.conf 

 

The easiest way to generate your own xorg.conf is to do this.

```
# X -configure

# mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# startx 
```

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> and the kernel modules to load please?

 

The module called "radeon" will be loaded automatically when X starts.  You don't need to configure anything special for this to happen.

----------

